# Help! Fry!



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

Hello,

I picked up a couple of Dalmation Lyretail Mollies yesterday. Today, one of them gave birth to around 17 young! How do I deal with them?

They're living in my betta's tank (he is NOT present) which has a corner filter, is 5.5 gallons, and is kept at 80F. 

Is this tank an okay size? I don't have the money to drop on a larger tank or too much equipment.

Can someone tell me the student way to keep them alive until they're at a size that can be sold?

Thanks!


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

mollies are not a fish that is too hard to raise. 
many can be grown out to be larger than can be eaten by the parents in the small tank you mention, and then returned to the tank the parents are in.
how big is the tank the parents are in?


----------



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

The parents are in a 20 gallon. We don't plan on keeping the fry, mind you, but there's a little kid in the equation that would cry if they were eaten or anything like that... hence the urgency.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Sagittarius-Aquarius said:


> The parents are in a 20 gallon. We don't plan on keeping the fry, mind you, but there's a little kid in the equation that would cry if they were eaten or anything like that... hence the urgency.


If you check DIY sponge filters or if you have an extra small filter you can always put netting over the intake you can also make a makeshift tank out of a rubbermade container. Hope this helps I think they would be fine to though in a 5.5


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Sagittarius-Aquarius said:


> The parents are in a 20 gallon. We don't plan on keeping the fry, mind you, but there's a little kid in the equation that would cry if they were eaten or anything like that... hence the urgency.


If they do get eaten, you can say that the parents didn't think they were ready to be born yet, so they went back into their bellies.

;]


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Joeee said:


> If they do get eaten, you can say that the parents didn't think they were ready to be born yet, so they went back into their bellies.
> 
> ;]


 Then when more are born you can say see here they are again


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

pat3612 said:


> Then when more are born you can say see here they are again


Lying to children, it's what we do best.


----------



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

Just awesome. I'm coming here when I have a child of my own and need some parenting tips.


----------

